# Recommendations for Shipping companies



## KiwisInAus (Jun 4, 2011)

We are in the process of planning our move back home to NZ after being in Australia for 5 years. We've had a few quotes done to have our personal effects and car shipped back to NZ, but are really stuck on who to use.

So, who did you use and do you recommend them?

TIA


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

KiwisInAus said:


> We are in the process of planning our move back home to NZ after being in Australia for 5 years. We've had a few quotes done to have our personal effects and car shipped back to NZ, but are really stuck on who to use.
> 
> So, who did you use and do you recommend them?
> 
> TIA


I have just had some quotes Brisbane to Auckland & out of 5 quotes Wridgeways was by far the cheapest.


----------



## KiwisInAus (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Anski. We've had about 8 quotes done ranging from $5500 to $10,000. Cost is a big factor but so is reputation of the company as well. 

At this stage, its a toss up between Conroy and Ocean Sky.


----------

